# Hard start with the frigid temperatures



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Im leaving work now. Same thing. Heres what i do and its rough with minus 20 temos but it will get it running with some patience. Took me about 8 mins. Cycle the key forward and off without starting about 5 times each time. Wait for the glow plug light to turn off before turning key back to off. Once u cycle 5 times start. If its struggling to stay at 1000 rpms its gonna stall. Dont drive. If it stalls wait a minute. Cycle 5 times and start. Once its staying above 1000 rpms let it run and turn on heater. Let it run 5 mins and u should be good. Good luck





Gator said:


> New battery but no block heater. Temps today was -2 with a wind chill of -30. The car started then died. It has a full tank with power saver anti gel and freeze added. Seemed to really strain the battery but did start. My point the little Cruze doesn’t care for -20 temps sitting all day in it with no block heater?


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Also. If your batteries got some years on it u might run out of cranking power. For future ref also make sure u have new gas filter before winters to help gas flow.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I will try that thanks. Battery is a month old.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Lol seen after i sent. The cycling def makes cranking easier after sitting in cold for a while. But with this weather its def gonna be a struggle. 



Gator said:


> I will try that thanks. Battery is a month old.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, I wouldn't imagine it would be too happy at -20F. That definitely heater time.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I traded my diesel so starting my 18 gas was no issue, well I lost ac power at home from 725 am to noon, it was the coldest temps here in about 25 years especially with 40 mph wind and -12 F. Nice that I have a wood stove. I seem to have bad luck recently.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> New battery but no block heater. Temps today was -2 with a wind chill of -30. The car started then died. It has a full tank with power saver anti gel and freeze added. Seemed to really strain the battery but did start. My point the little Cruze doesn’t care for -20 temps sitting all day in it with no block heater?


mine starts at -51 not plugged in

something else is wrong

plus wind chill is meaningless to a car, theres no reason your car shouldnt start at -2f


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> Lol seen after i sent. The cycling def makes cranking easier after sitting in cold for a while. But with this weather its def gonna be a struggle.


*with the quality of your fuel

if the fuel is good, the car starts normal regardless of temp


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Boraz your fuel is pure diesel #1 when your car starts at -51F air temperature, right? 
(Diesel #2 is certain to gel at -51F as far as I understand.)


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Sorry but this is just false. When ur outside with minus 30 with wind chill your body knows its minus 30. Regardless of its with or without wind chill. If ur car is sitting in those temps for more than a couple hours its gonna be harder and harder to start the longer it sits cold. This is my 5th winter with the gen 1 cruze so i have some experience with it in ohio winters. In 2014 we had minus 40 temps with wind chill and its the same now that it was brand new. The more cycles u do to warm glow plugs up before trying to start easier on the start it is. U dont have to take my word for it. Try it next time its been sitting in cold for a while. 




boraz said:


> Gator said:
> 
> 
> > New battery but no block heater. Temps today was -2 with a wind chill of -30. The car started then died. It has a full tank with power saver anti gel and freeze added. Seemed to really strain the battery but did start. My point the little Cruze doesn’t care for -20 temps sitting all day in it with no block heater?
> ...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 where do you live in Ohio, I’m from Ohio to and cumute from Cincinnati to Columbus and back to Cincinnati everyday. I to have owned this car since 2013


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Also our cars are starting, then stalling after 30 secs to a minute. Seems like the gas flow isnt flowing enough yet im those temps imo.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> Also our cars are starting, then stalling after 30 secs to a minute. Seems like the gas flow isnt flowing enough yet im those temps imo.


that I will agree on. I work in Columbus Ohio and the weather was brutal yesterday


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Im in niles. Like 10 mins from the lordstown plant. And close to lake erie so wind chill is pretty crazy. This morning it didnt stall but yesterday was rough. Also i use no additives in my gas. 





Gator said:


> Cruzediesel81 where do you live in Ohio, I’m from Ohio to and cumute from Cincinnati to Columbus and back to Cincinnati everyday. I to have owned this car since 2013


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Gotcha , it is colder up by the lakes


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah we dont even look at temp in the winter. Only thing that matters when preparing to go outside is what it feels like. Lol. but Good luck with your cruze. Stay warm. 





Gator said:


> Gotcha , it is colder up by the lakes


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

eli said:


> Boraz your fuel is pure diesel #1 when your car starts at -51F air temperature, right?
> (Diesel #2 is certain to gel at -51F as far as I understand.)


Diesel #2 will gel well before then if it doesn't have enough anti-gel additives in it. Ours has gelled at -16F before.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Im sure quality diesel helps alot. I get mine from bp or shell. Never sheetz. But the post was for help getting the vehicle to stop stalling in extreme weather on coldstarts. Yes the cruze will fire up and stay running 99 percent of time in the winter without cycling like i have explained. But theres tons of circumstances that will affect the cold start (ex. Ur cars been sitting for 2 days with snow covering it in negative temps. It is gonna struggle even with good quality gas.) No offense but if People are coming to the forum for help becuase there cruze wont stay running and there stranded my hope is that this will get them out of a bad situation. Telling them it should stay running no matter what with good gas really doesnt help them out at situation. 




boraz said:


> Cruzediesel81 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol seen after i sent. The cycling def makes cranking easier after sitting in cold for a while. But with this weather its def gonna be a struggle.
> ...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Had to use my AC driving home yesterday as Phoenix Temps were up to 78.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> Sorry but this is just false. When ur outside with minus 30 with wind chill your body knows its minus 30. Regardless of its with or without wind chill. If ur car is sitting in those temps for more than a couple hours its gonna be harder and harder to start the longer it sits cold. This is my 5th winter with the gen 1 cruze so i have some experience with it in ohio winters. In 2014 we had minus 40 temps with wind chill and its the same now that it was brand new. The more cycles u do to warm glow plugs up before trying to start easier on the start it is. U dont have to take my word for it. Try it next time its been sitting in cold for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wind chill doesn't relate to inanimate objects. The temperature is the temperature. If it's -20F and blowing 100mph it's still just -20F.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Wind chill doesn't relate to inanimate objects. The temperature is the temperature. If it's -20F and blowing 100mph it's still just -20F.


Correct. It's just like how a ceiling fan running does not cool a room down - however, if you are in that room, _you_​ will feel cooler.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to rescue my wife at work last night at 2:00AM and -5°. Crank but no start. New battery 3 months ago. She's a nurse and taking her in shortly and will give it another try. It's 11° now.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

eli said:


> Boraz your fuel is pure diesel #1 when your car starts at -51F air temperature, right?
> (Diesel #2 is certain to gel at -51F as far as I understand.)


i would guess so

theres no choices, just diesel and its fine year round, those temps are eggspected, so its treated for those temps, i give it zero thought, it just always works


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> Im sure quality diesel helps alot. I get mine from bp or shell. Never sheetz. But the post was for help getting the vehicle to stop stalling in extreme weather on coldstarts. Yes the cruze will fire up and stay running 99 percent of time in the winter without cycling like i have explained. But theres tons of circumstances that will affect the cold start (ex. Ur cars been sitting for 2 days with snow covering it in negative temps. It is gonna struggle even with good quality gas.) No offense but if People are coming to the forum for help becuase there cruze wont stay running and there stranded my hope is that this will get them out of a bad situation. Telling them it should stay running no matter what with good gas really doesnt help them out at situation.


get good fuel and it wont happen

or treat it so that it is good and it wont happen.

once its gelled, youre done.

the car is not the problem, the fuel is.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

So tell me why when i start the cruze at -2 and the realfeel is -2 the cruze starts and stays running but when its -2 with a a real feel of -25 it wont stay running till i start couple times? The wind chill has a affect on vehicles sitting 





Ma v e n said:


> Cruzediesel81 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but this is just false. When ur outside with minus 30 with wind chill your body knows its minus 30. Regardless of its with or without wind chill. If ur car is sitting in those temps for more than a couple hours its gonna be harder and harder to start the longer it sits cold. This is my 5th winter with the gen 1 cruze so i have some experience with it in ohio winters. In 2014 we had minus 40 temps with wind chill and its the same now that it was brand new. The more cycles u do to warm glow plugs up before trying to start easier on the start it is. U dont have to take my word for it. Try it next time its been sitting in cold for a while.
> ...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

11 degrees today car started fine. But if windchill doesn’t affect temperature then explain air conditioning to me. Air blowing over frozen coils to cool a house. Park a car by a frozen lake with a 30 mile wind blowing across it


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> 11 degrees today car started fine. But if windchill doesn’t affect temperature then explain air conditioning to me. Air blowing over frozen coils to cool a house. Park a car by a frozen lake with a 30 mile wind blowing across it


easy

the frozen coils are what temperature?

the house ends up being what temperature after using the air conditioing?

the answer is the temp of the house doesnt get colder than the temperature of the frozen coils.

a rocks temperature outside in -10f is -10f regardless of windspeed

something warm and heat producing like a body or an engine or radiator will cool down faster because of wind speed, but they cant get colder than the actual temp


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

If the wind is blowing artic cold air at something yes it will become colder. Which is why if u look at realfeel temps on your local weather temps near the lake are way cooler than areas that are the same temp but dont have wind blowing. I agree its a fuel problem but point of my responses is to let people know 1. To make it easier on the vehicle cranking in cold weather dont just turn the key. Cycle it at least a couple time and let the glow plugs run multiple times. It will crank easier and turn over a little smoother than if u didnt. I proved this last year with my 4 year old battery. It lacked the cranking amps and i def noticed a diff when i cycle. Also if your batteries not brand new and has some winters under its belt theres a chance if u do get it to start and it stalls it might drain battery to where u wont have the opportunity to keep starting till it runs because it wont have the amps to keep turning over. If your in this boat def try out cycling key before first start. Bottom line, if your living in states with winters like this keep a jumper box with u in case battery fails u. 




boraz said:


> Gator said:
> 
> 
> > 11 degrees today car started fine. But if windchill doesn’t affect temperature then explain air conditioning to me. Air blowing over frozen coils to cool a house. Park a car by a frozen lake with a 30 mile wind blowing across it
> ...


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 used your method and I do like it. I drive a semi and there plugged in so starting usaually not a issue starting like they where years ago. 20 years back we would use either to start them. My fuel was fresh and powersaver anti gel was added. May of had a little water in fuel filter.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah thats a possibility with water in filter. Were supposed to warm up to 50s brieflu so ill crack the filter drain and see. I changed it about 2 montha ago but its def possible. Thanks. 




Gator said:


> Cruzediesel81 used your method and I do like it. I drive a semi and there plugged in so starting usaually not a issue starting like they where years ago. 20 years back we would use either to start them. My fuel was fresh and powersaver anti gel was added. May of had a little water in fuel filter.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

All these hard starts.I wonder if the fuel is not waxing up? Up here in Canada is considered an Arctic climate when it comes to diesel fuel and its blended for a really low cloud point.Ohio and places like that i'm not sure what they do. That being said my 2014 before a summer timing belt change by the dealer would start in a couple of seconds at any low temperature down to -35 celsius (after one glow cycle).It would fart and sputter but would start.Now it cranks for a good 7-10 seconds before starting at those temperatures.Some times it won't start and i'll cycle the glow plugs again and it will start after cranking for about 5 seconds.and run rough for abut 30 seconds.I mentioned it to the dealer service adviser thinking maybe the injection timing is a little off.He said the cam,crank and injection has sensors and will throw a code if anythings off.I know there's a cam and crank sensor but not sure about the injection pump.Anybody have any thoughts before I take it in and let them put a scanner on it?


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ohio we use a winter blend. Like gator was saying diesels had to be plugged in to start at these temps and use additives. Its pretty impressive that they are able to start with glow plugs. These are extreme weather conditions were dealing with. Its to be expected that the car isnt happy being woke up and takes some glow plug cycles to get her out of bed and motivated ? just dont crank the engine till multiple cycles and post back your opinion so people in the future can get real life feedback on this method. 




oreo382 said:


> All these hard starts.I wonder if the fuel is not waxing up? Up here in Canada is considered an Arctic climate when it comes to diesel fuel and its blended for a really low cloud point.Ohio and places like that i'm not sure what they do. That being said my 2014 before a summer timing belt change by the dealer would start in a couple of seconds at any low temperature down to -35 celsius (after one glow cycle).It would fart and sputter but would start.Now it cranks for a good 7-10 seconds before starting at those temperatures.Some times it won't start and i'll cycle the glow plugs again and it will start after cranking for about 5 seconds.and run rough for abut 30 seconds.I mentioned it to the dealer service adviser thinking maybe the injection timing is a little off.He said the cam,crank and injection has sensors and will throw a code if anythings off.I know there's a cam and crank sensor but not sure about the injection pump.Anybody have any thoughts before I take it in and let them put a scanner on it?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

oreo382 said:


> All these hard starts.I wonder if the fuel is not waxing up? Up here in Canada is considered an Arctic climate when it comes to diesel fuel and its blended for a really low cloud point.Ohio and places like that i'm not sure what they do. That being said my 2014 before a summer timing belt change by the dealer would start in a couple of seconds at any low temperature down to -35 celsius (after one glow cycle).It would fart and sputter but would start.Now it cranks for a good 7-10 seconds before starting at those temperatures.Some times it won't start and i'll cycle the glow plugs again and it will start after cranking for about 5 seconds.and run rough for abut 30 seconds.I mentioned it to the dealer service adviser thinking maybe the injection timing is a little off.He said the cam,crank and injection has sensors and will throw a code if anythings off.I know there's a cam and crank sensor but not sure about the injection pump.Anybody have any thoughts before I take it in and let them put a scanner on it?


I don't believe that the High Pressure Fuel Pump has to be timed, it just pumps the fuel to the injectors. The injectors are timed by the ECM based on the cam and crank sensor input. Its possible the belt could be off by a tooth, but I would think you would be getting a CEL? And notice the engine not running quite right all the time. Possibly the glow plugs are getting weak?


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok,thanks for the info.Glow plugs are almost 5 yrs. old and have a lot of starts on them.There is some kind of fault sensing for them,probably open circuit/low-high amp draw but who knows what the levels are,maybe they're close to setting a cel but not quite there yet?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My car had new glow plugs put in over the summer. Had a CEL on number 4 glow plug , so replaced them all. Also had two timing belts done due to maintenance intervals. 220000 miles


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Gator said:


> 11 degrees today car started fine. But if windchill doesn’t affect temperature then explain air conditioning to me. Air blowing over frozen coils to cool a house. Park a car by a frozen lake with a 30 mile wind blowing across it


As mentioned air conditioning involves blowing warm air through a device that is colder than than the air is, this cools the air. Blow hot air through a cold coil. The air doesn't get colder than the coils though.

Blow outside air at -20F across something....It'll get to -20F, that's it. Your local body of water freezes between 28-32F depending on where you live. If it's 35F with a 50mph wind, that water will never freeze no matter how long the 19F wind chill is in effect.

Wind will make it harder for the engine to get warm or stay warm, but it doesn't lower it's temp to the "real feel" or "wind chill" temp.

The only affect you can say wind chill has on your car is the rate at which it gets cold. Not how cold it gets.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Electronic injector common rail diesels don't rely on cylinder specific injection pump timing like older poppet style system.
The pump produces the desired pressure and the ECM controls injection timing.
Very much like a gasoline fuel injected engine.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

U can sit here and explain why the wind chill doesnt matter till your blue in the face. Ive started the diesel in all types of situations and at the coldest times of the day. 5am is when i am warming up for work. What it has shown me is that there is in fact a difference starting the cruze at minus 10 and minus 10 with a real feel of minus 30. The cruze cranks slower and harder, idles rougher at startup, and even stalls sometimes when starting when it gets that cold. So the wind chill does have a affect in my real world experiences. Well agree to disagree. 



Ma v e n said:


> Gator said:
> 
> 
> > 11 degrees today car started fine. But if windchill doesn’t affect temperature then explain air conditioning to me. Air blowing over frozen coils to cool a house. Park a car by a frozen lake with a 30 mile wind blowing across it
> ...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, not like physics or the law of heat transfer or thermodynamics exist or anything.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> U can sit here and explain why the wind chill doesnt matter till your blue in the face. Ive started the diesel in all types of situations and at the coldest times of the day. 5am is when i am warming up for work. What it has shown me is that there is in fact a difference starting the cruze at minus 10 and minus 10 with a real feel of minus 30. The cruze cranks slower and harder, idles rougher at startup, and even stalls sometimes when starting when it gets that cold. So the wind chill does have a affect in my real world experiences. Well agree to disagree.


I don't understand why people constantly argue in the face of scientific FACT. You're wrong plain and simple. It's one thing to be uninformed but to continue to argue when presented with new information backed by years of study by people much smarter than any of us just makes you look incredibly ignorant.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

-4 here. Mine cranked slower, stumbled on the first start try. Started and ran rough on the second try after another long crank. No fuel additives, no cycling glow plugs. The next night I did hook my tender up to my battery so it was fresh and it definitely cranked better. I think I'm going to do that when it single digits or below, seems to help a lot even though I have a top notch battery. I think this car could of used a little more battery from the start.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

KpaxFAQ said:


> -4 here. Mine cranked slower, stumbled on the first start try. Started and ran rough on the second try after another long crank. No fuel additives, no cycling glow plugs. The next night I did hook my tender up to my battery so it was fresh and it definitely cranked better. I think I'm going to do that when it single digits or below, seems to help a lot even though I have a top notch battery. I think this car could of used a little more battery from the start.


Battery tender, or a battery heater will help when cold. Far more than most people think.

A battery loses ~30% of it's cold cranking amps at -20F. And gains amperage as temp rises.

The cranking amps output of a battery is over 100% more at 50F than it is at -20F. 

An 850CCA (g1 diesels, all g2) battery drops down to less than 600CA at -20, and spikes to over 1275CA if kept at just 50F.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree, a battery blanket is the way to go.I have used them in the past and they make a HUGE difference.I will be putting one on mine after dealing with -40C/-40F temperatures here in Winnipeg,Canada.The puny 100 watt oil pan heater is a joke.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

U cant throw everything i said into scientific fact. Fact is if u cycle the ignition like i said before starting in -4 real feel -4 u wont crank as hard, and u wont stall. Stop trying to find a argument in every comment like were debating about trump and take the friendly advice in extreme temps. Have a good day guys. 




KpaxFAQ said:


> Cruzediesel81 said:
> 
> 
> > U can sit here and explain why the wind chill doesnt matter till your blue in the face. Ive started the diesel in all types of situations and at the coldest times of the day. 5am is when i am warming up for work. What it has shown me is that there is in fact a difference starting the cruze at minus 10 and minus 10 with a real feel of minus 30. The cruze cranks slower and harder, idles rougher at startup, and even stalls sometimes when starting when it gets that cold. So the wind chill does have a affect in my real world experiences. Well agree to disagree.
> ...


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Well, hopefully the icicles inserted in everybodies butts have melted by now. Personally, I had to wash my car twice last week because the Arizona rain creates mud puddles on our cars.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

sailurman said:


> Well, hopefully the icicles inserted in everybodies butts have melted by now. Personally, I had to wash my car twice last week because the Arizona rain creates mud puddles on our cars.


My car looked like a shark, light dirty white, fading to dark murky grey, it was disgusting from just 2 days after a measly 1.5" of snow.(and all the assorted colors of salt and brine used on the roads)


I washed my car yesterday when it was a balmy 19F, because today forecasted 55F and sunny.
It is 55 and sunny, but my simple 40 minute back road commute this morning made my black wheels white, and my white paint murky grey.

I hate dealing with snow, and I'm beginning to dislike winter in general. LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I really wanted to get the Volt washed this weekend since it went up from -12 Thursday morning to into the 50s over the weekend (and today), but that didn't happen. Hoping the rain tonight at least blasts some of the salt off the car..."significant icing possible" tomorrow night, so it's going to be a filthy mess I'm sure after that...if we go to work, that is.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> If the wind is blowing artic cold air at something yes it will become colder. Which is why if u look at realfeel temps on your local weather temps near the lake are way cooler than areas that are the same temp but dont have wind blowing. I agree its a fuel problem but point of my responses is to let people know 1. To make it easier on the vehicle cranking in cold weather dont just turn the key. Cycle it at least a couple time and let the glow plugs run multiple times. It will crank easier and turn over a little smoother than if u didnt. I proved this last year with my 4 year old battery. It lacked the cranking amps and i def noticed a diff when i cycle. Also if your batteries not brand new and has some winters under its belt theres a chance if u do get it to start and it stalls it might drain battery to where u wont have the opportunity to keep starting till it runs because it wont have the amps to keep turning over. If your in this boat def try out cycling key before first start. Bottom line, if your living in states with winters like this keep a jumper box with u in case battery fails u.


Wind chill is what a human or other animal feels as cold air is blowing across your body and taking heat away from exposed skin. If a rock or non living object is outside and the temperature is -2 and wind chill is -30 the temperature of the object is still -2. Wind chill is measurement of heat leaving a living body not actual temperature. Its like heat. Hot air feels warm blowing the same hot air on you feels warmer but it actually is not. You Will feel colder if you are sweating however.

This statement is completely false. "Which is why if u look at realfeel temps on your local weather temps near the lake are way cooler than areas that are the same temp but dont have wind blowing." Water freezes at 32F yes it can freeze faster at lower temperatures and if air is blowing across it. However if the air is 20 degrees F. the water will be 20 degrees no matter what the wind chill is. It can get colder in certain areas compared to another area. Still have nothing to do with wind chill.​


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pontiacgt said:


> Water freezes at 32F yes it can freeze faster at lower temperatures and if air is blowing across it. However if the air is 20 degrees F. the water will be 20 degrees no matter what the wind chill is. It can get colder in certain areas compared to another area. Still have nothing to do with wind chill.


This - wind chill just makes the temperature _drop down_ quicker *to ambient.* Then it stays there, because that's what the temperature is.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

No it does not. It will only get colder if the air coming in colder. If the ambient temperature is 20 Degrees and wind chill is 0, the ambient temperature will still be 20 degrees, unless colder air is coming in, then the temperature can drop but that has nothing to do with wind chill. If you don't believe me call a meterologist like a friend of mine did years ago and found out i was correct.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is a better example. Its 35 degrees F, wind chill is 25 degrees F. Will water freeze? The answer is no. Unless the temperature drops to 32 degrees. Even if that wind is blowing in from a artic front until the actual temperature drops to or below 32 degrees F it will not freeze. Now once it drops and you have wind blowing over the water it can freeze faster.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We're saying the same thing, haha.

The temp an inanimate object/surface/substance will be is whatever the ambient temp outside - it wants to be at equilibrium. 

However, if that object/surface/substance is warmer than ambient, then the windchill will simply cool it down to ambient quicker than if there was no wind. But once it gets to ambient, it stays there.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

So the polar vortex hit Phoenix Arizona and it dropped to 30F where I live. I was inspired by the Einsteins in this thread and decided to perform a SCIENTIFIC experiment to prove once and for all the does actually make it colder than the actual ambient temperature. So I jumped in my car expecting it not to turn over because it was *oh so cold*! But alas, it cranked right over...good thing there was no wind! Then I slowly drove down my street ever alert for the expected black ice. Nothing found...but it's so cold and it rained a few days ago. Okay, so now I'm on the Highway accelerating to pre-planned scientifically calculated speeds for 30F.









I slowly pressed down on the accelerator pedal and watched my speedometer, my external temperature gauge, the road, and my phone to monitor for any changes to the SCIENTIFIC Data from the WIND CHILL FACTOR CONVERSION page. I was also watching for the police because, like wow, was I distracted with this ground-breaking experiment. I was also thinking I should post the results from a library computer under an alias since I'm sure all those freshmen congresswomen dressed in their virginal white suffragette attire were having me monitored as the results from this highly SCIENTIFIC experiment might conflict with their beliefs on wind chill limiting the ability of illegal aliens climbing over our mighty southern border walls!

Okay, back to the experiment. 5 MPH - No Change, 10 MPH - No Change, 15 MPH - No Change.... WTF is going on here...., 20 MPH - 31F...wait a second, 25 MPH 31F...what?, 30 MPH - 30F okay, must have been global warming for a few seconds, 35 MPH - 30F, 40 MPH, 30F, 45 MPH - 31F..... Sorry, but once I got past 45 MPH I drove off the edge of our flat planet since the chart goes no higher.

Well, at no time did I feel any colder during my acceleration to maximum hyper wind chill velocity and my Hannah Montana temperature gauge never pulled her tongue back in so the reading were accurate.

So, everybody can make their own decisions on wind chill making your car colder but I'm going to categorize all that believe into the AOC Category


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm sitting in a field right now. 35*. Dont't know what the wind chill factor is but ground temp measures 25*

WTH?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> I'm sitting in a field right now. 35*. Dont't know what the wind chill factor is but ground temp measures 25*
> 
> WTH?



Ground 
Frost


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Not sure why this is a point that is so hard to prove. 

Anybody ever actually look at a thermometer on a cold windy day...? 
It still shows the Actual air temperature, NOT the windchill temperature.
The windchill is a theoretical calculated number, nothing more. 
Much like the heat index in the summer.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Ground
> Frost


Frost isn't going to freeze the ground enough to support 100,000 lbs.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Man I make a statement with a question in windchill and it turns into 6 pages of back and fourth of nonsense. I think we all got it... ambient temps change nothing, this is the reason I don’t come here much anymore.


----------

